# Need Bubble Watcher for FREE Chunky Love trip tomorrow!



## Clay-Doh

Goin Divin tomorrow, and got a good feeling. My trigger finger is twitchin, wich tells me fish will die. We're goin spearfishin, and need someone to come along and stay on the boat while were under.

YOU get: Free boat trip in ther beautiful Gulf of Mexico. Free fresh grilled fish lunch on the boat, and a free 6 pack of beer. And the pleasure of watching the biggest bunch of knuckleheads make complete jack asses of themselves, with possible injuries, loss of limb, or loss of life. It's always an adventure.

Must have a fishing license, or get one. (You can fish, but sorry, no keeping an AJ, but it's a free trip..what did you expect?)









If you have been thinking of getting into diving, and would like to see what it's like on a dive trip, great oppurtunity.


Did I mention fresh grilled fish and beer on the boat???


PM me. Would prefer someone I know or have chatted with on threads on here instead of a complete stranger.


----------



## Realtor

what time are you headin out , and return time approx.?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Meetin at the boat at 7am.

Gettin back hopefully in time for free oysters at Gilligans tommorow evening!

Doing 3 dives, prob be in around 4pm


----------



## lingfisher1

If I could get off work I would go with you Clay but they won't give me the day off. Probably for the best cause that 6-pack would hold me very long.:singing:


----------



## Tuna Man

Wish I could come down and help out Clay.


----------



## BananaTom

*I found someone that needs to go!!!*


----------



## Clay-Doh

Spot filled!!


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe

Is that the fabled mudfish I have heard so much about???


----------



## markhsaltz

I can't go THIS time but let me know about the next trip. Chances are I'll be available since i woof for myself. Oh yea, I do dive but I'll don't mind babysitting if I can hop in and shoot some pics during your surface intervals. You can shoot my limit of fish and drink my beer. Howz about that for an offer?


----------

